# Morph??



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Can someone help identify this corn please ( what morph it might be)

I dont have excellent pics so I appologise for that..

the first is his colour true to what it looks like.. the second is his pattern...


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Does he have any belly checkers? If not, a normal motley.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

looks like an everglades rat snake from here:no1:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah looks like a normal but those stripes ?, could it be an everglades rat x corn?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Its a friends snake and they said they are positive its corn.. stil trying to find out if he has belly chekcers


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sparkle said:


> Its a friends snake and they said they are positive its corn.. stil trying to find out if he has belly chekcers


my guts saying everglades, poss everglades cross yellow rat, get him to check the tongue colour too:no1:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

ok will do...
 thanks cavey ( said in my best american girlie captain caveman cartoon voice)


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sparkle said:


> ok will do...
> thanks cavey ( said in my best american girlie captain caveman cartoon voice)


 
ah one of the teen angels:no1::lol2:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

ok no belly checks and colour of tongue is red but he has 3 smal checks under his chin


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sparkle said:


> ok no belly checks and colour of tongue is red


Everglades rat snake:no1:, (usually everglades x yellow rat have some black to the tongue), red tongue, no belly scales and looking like that make it pretty obvious:no1:, you'll probably find his belly scales a very similar colour to his body too


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks cavey xx


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

no, probs, im a fan of everglades, of all the north american rats, they only come second to corns for prettyness in my eyes


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> Everglades rat snake:no1:, (usually everglades x yellow rat have some black to the tongue), red tongue, no belly scales and looking like that make it pretty obvious:no1:, you'll probably find his belly scales a very similar colour to his body too


i am the person who owns the above snake do yo have any pic of everglades x yellow rat


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Alans_Reptiles said:


> i am the person who owns the above snake do yo have any pic of everglades x yellow rat


 
Cant find any pics but alot of the time you cant always tell them apart in adults, the difference in the bodys are really subtle, they actually naturally cross over in the wild, the usual way of telling is looking at the tongue, totally red is everglades, everglades x yellow has partial black to the tongue


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

i realy dont think he is a everglades x yellow rat is head is tiny it is half the size of any of my corns


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Alans_Reptiles said:


> i realy dont think he is a everglades x yellow rat is head is tiny it is half the size of any of my corns


 
No, thats what im saying, as his tongues all red, he would be ALL everglades and not crossed with yellow rat:no1:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

my moneys on pure everglades too. :mf_dribble:


----------

